# Löschen ?



## HiPPieMage (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo 

ich hätte da ein Problem ich will unbedingt ein Charakter aus meiner gespeichert WoW char liste löschen der gehört nämlich nicht mehr 
und ich habe keine ahnung wie ich das machen kann 

Bitte Hilfe

MFG HippiMage


----------



## Denewardtor (15. Juni 2008)

ihr seid alle so einfallslos..... ein char löschen in wow kann jeder...

er möchte bei buffed ein char löschen, weil er doppelt vorkommt (umbenannt zB.) vermute ich mal!


----------



## Dashy (15. Juni 2008)

Er will nen Buffed char löschen, hatt er glaub vorher in nem andrem Thema kundgetan


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2008)

Denewardtor schrieb:


> ihr seid alle so einfallslos..... ein char löschen in wow kann jeder...
> 
> er möchte bei buffed ein char löschen, weil er doppelt vorkommt (umbenannt zB.) vermute ich mal!




stimmt wie kann man das denn machen ?


----------



## Denewardtor (15. Juni 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> stimmt wie kann man das denn machen ?


na in blasc soweit ich weiß, habs nie versucht^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. Juni 2008)

/Verschoben ins Supportforum.


----------



## Ocian (15. Juni 2008)

Um einen Char aus deinem Profil zu Löschen klickst du zuerst auf Meine mybuffed-Seite Oben unter dem Buffed Logo. Danach wählst du die Einstellungen aus. Nun musst du nurnoch runterscrollen bis zu den Charaktereinstellungen, hinter dem Charakternamen findest du die Oprion Charakter löschen, bitte schau ob du wirklich diesen Charakter löschen möchtest, denn der Vorgang ist nicht rückgängig zu machen.
Im Anhang findest du 3 Bilder, die es dir erleichtern sollen die Menüpunkte zu finden.


----------

